# SVN Repository im ProjektOrdner anzeigen



## e9926044 (14. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

Ich hab das SVN installiert und es funktioniert mit NetBeans super,
Mit Eclipse ist es möglich, dass man das, was im repository drinnen ist, in Netbeans über einen Reiter anzeigen lassen kann,
Ist das auch in NetBeans möglich dass ich links z.B.: einen Reiter aufmachenkann und dann sehe was drinnen ist,

PS: soweit ich mich errinnern kann, kann man da zwichen dem SVN und den Java- Projekten umschalten,


Liebe Grüße,


----------



## Maeher (14. Apr 2008)

e9926044 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit Eclipse ist es möglich, dass man das, was im repository drinnen ist, in Netbeans über einen Reiter anzeigen lassen


  ???:L 
Also ganz so gut funktioniert bei mir die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Netbeans und Eclipse noch nicht :applaus:


----------



## e9926044 (15. Apr 2008)

Da hast Du natürlich Recht, ich habe beide male Eclipse gemeint , da ist mir im Stress wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen,
Aber schön wärs.

lg


----------



## Escorter (15. Apr 2008)

soweit ich weiß brauchst du ein svn plugin, such danach mal bei google evtl. lößt das deine Frage


----------

